
Boeing X-20 Dyna-Soar Spaceplane - DrScump
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Boeing_X-20_Dyna-Soar
======
DrScump
New (2015) book on the Dyna-Soar: "The Other Space Race: Eisenhower and the
Quest for Aerospace Security" by Professor Nicholas Michael Sambaluk

John Batchelor interview (October 2016) with the author:

[https://audioboom.com/posts/5197534-the-other-space-race-
eis...](https://audioboom.com/posts/5197534-the-other-space-race-eisenhower-
and-the-quest-for-aerospace-security-by-nicholas-michael-sambaluk)

